# PHYSICAL/MECHANICAL differences between RS Sport Exhaust and Stock Exhaust?



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

well.... my dealer tells me I'm days away from allocation.... so I would like to pose a question to those of you who may be in the know....

what is the mechanical differences between the Sport Exhaust and Stock Exhaust? I have heard its only the packing materials inside the muffler... 

LOVE the sound of the Sport Exhaust... bang on.... however... worth $1500???!!!

I wonder how much an ENTIRE replacement exhaust would run you.... a GTI exhaust is aprox $800.... I dont think you can order seperate parts of it....

Ordering a Sport Exhaust muffler from Audi parts seems like the ideal solution... anyone here a mechanic or know someone who works on these in the dealership that can shed some light on this?

Even worst case scenario would be ordering the entire exhaust... I will ask the dealer tommorrow about it but I cant see it being much more than $1500... at least then you have spare parts and not pay Audi $1500 for hollowing out the Stock Exhaust...


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

found the source I was looking for:

jamiekip


User avatar
TT Forum Senior Member
TT Forum Senior Member
Posts: 805
Joined: 12 Nov 2006, 22:37

PostPosted: 13 Dec 2010, 23:00
The Audi sports exhaust is a simple 'noise' exercise in marketing.
The exhaust is identical in every way except reduced silencing on the second exhaust pipe that opens above 2750rpm or when the sport button is pressed. Aesthetically you get matt black exhaust tips instead if silver. There is mp performance advantage.
It's a lot of money to pay for just noise.

Personally I'd save your money and buy the milltek secondary cat bypass pipes on the standard system. Will bring the noise level up a notch if that's all your interested in.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

YYC Dubber said:


> found the source I was looking for:
> 
> jamiekip
> 
> ...


I've yet to see any evidence of these claims that the two exhausts are identical other than packing material. I'd take such input with a grain of salt.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

It's well known that there are no performance or weight differences between the two systems. Regardless of how the effect is accomplished, the fact is that it *IS* louder than stock. I don't understand why people are so hung up on the "how." Just know that it "is."

The sport exhaust option is a good option for people that want a louder exhaust but don't really want to modify the car. A cat-back for this car will run between $1000 and $2000 depending on what brand you go with. Milltek is expensive because it's British and the Pound is kicking our ass. The APR system will also likely not be the cheapest option because they spend so much money in actual engineering and development. A very simple set of pipes and silencers is likely to be cheaper from a company that believes that trial and error is a legitimate engineering philosophy. Most aftermarket tuners fall into this last category.

Personally, I bought the sport exhaust because as much as I would like to plan on just installing an aftermarket cat-bat, I always seem to delay and delay and it never gets done on my previous cars. It's still not as loud as I want it, so I've also bought the Milltek secondary cat delete pipes. Hopefully this is satisfactory. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Personally, I bought the sport exhaust because as much as I would like to plan on just installing an aftermarket cat-bat, I always seem to delay and delay and it never gets done on my previous cars. It's still not as loud as I want it, so I've also bought the Milltek secondary cat delete pipes. Hopefully this is satisfactory.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I think you will be very satisfied.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> I've yet to see any evidence of these claims that the two exhausts are identical other than packing material. I'd take such input with a grain of salt.


We've seen pictures of both, the mufflers are both physically the same dimensions. The pipe routing is identical between both. Do you really think there's something magical happening in the muffler that somehow makes more power on the sports exhaust? All of the restriction is up at the downpipe and secondary cats.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

I love being able to quiet my car when I'm in the neighborhood. Apparently where I live you get yelled at for going 20, repeatedly. Happened twice and not even in the RS. So I like the option to not have to hear it...literally.

And I feel they're just trying to recoup some money on the options due to a lower msrp. At least here in the States. And it sounds better every day the car gets broken in. I've only heard it really wot once, it was pretty spectacular. I've heard the non sport, it was meh. Even the sport idling isn't all that. But it is full on. my 2.5 cents


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the sound of the Sports Exhaust, but I am also concerned about reports of it droning at cruise rpms on the highway....

I have a APR RSC exhaust on my GTI now that supposed to eliminate the drone, but I still find I hear it a bit.

I just talked to parts and I think I have a solution.... I can order a TTRS Sport Exhaust for $1600.... meaning I buy the car with the stock system, and for $100 more I get the Sport Exhaust for spare parts and bolt on the sport exhaust muffler... if it drones, remove and put the stock one back on....

JEREMY: did you get your car yet?! If you did I expect pics soon brother!

I cant wait to see that color with those rims!

Is it true they are the smaller RS3 rims though?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> We've seen pictures of both, the mufflers are both physically the same dimensions. The pipe routing is identical between both. Do you really think there's something magical happening in the muffler that somehow makes more power on the sports exhaust? All of the restriction is up at the downpipe and secondary cats.


I didn't suggest that there were any changes that made more power. My point was only that there may be design differences within the muffler that account for the sound changes, not just a removal of stuffing.

Until someone cuts both open, it's just speculation.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> I didn't suggest that there were any changes that made more power. My point was only that there may be design differences within the muffler that account for the sound changes, not just a removal of stuffing.
> 
> Until someone cuts both open, it's just speculation.


Does it really matter what they've done to the internals to make it louder, whether it be internal routing or less sound deadening material?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Does it really matter what they've done to the internals to make it louder, whether it be internal routing or less sound deadening material?


Exactly. So who cares if it's $1500 and "only sound deadening material removal"? The point is you're paying similarly for the sound of a sport exhaust if you want one (OEM or aftermarket).


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Does it really matter what they've done to the internals to make it louder, whether it be internal routing or less sound deadening material?


it does if I want to buy a scrapped sport exhaust muffler for a couple hundred $$$ and bolt it on my standard exhaust instead of paying audi $1500 for a $250 muffler....


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

A little piece of TTRS goodness in the form of an mp3. Full sound track soon to a store near you.  Enjoy! 

http://cdn3.worldcarfans.co/2009/8/21/files/TTRS_full.mp3 

Til then the quest for the truth continues.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

YYC Dubber said:


> it does if I want to buy a scrapped sport exhaust muffler for a couple hundred $$$ and bolt it on my standard exhaust instead of paying audi $1500 for a $250 muffler....


 Or how about you just cut open the standard exhaust and remove some material? Though until someone cuts open the sport muffler, we won't know exactly what they do to it...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Marty said:


> I've yet to see any evidence of these claims that the two exhausts are identical other than packing material. I'd take such input with a grain of salt.


 I'll dig out the official response my dealer got from Audi UK.

My comments were the consolidated view. In the detail it advised how they're not allowed to add parts that alter the performance and economy if the car due to regulations in regards the approval of performance and economy figures.
As such the variance between the two exhausts is merely reduced sound proofing. Aside from that the two items are identical.

So in that respect the cost is obscene.... Save your money and buy secondary cat bypass pipes or an aftermarket system that delivers a reduction in back pressure and improved performance and noise.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> I'll dig out the official response my dealer got from Audi UK.
> 
> My comments were the consolidated view. In the detail it advised how they're not allowed to add parts that alter the performance and economy if the car due to regulations in regards the approval of performance and economy figures.
> As such the variance between the two exhausts is merely reduced sound proofing. Aside from that the two items are identical.
> ...


 DING! There is a correct answer, IMO.:thumbup:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

That's annoying and sad if true!? Although sound is important (not $1500) the least Audi could do is lighten weight and increase performance. :facepalm:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

For both CAI and exhaust systems I find it silly that the manufacturers don't post legitimate before and after performance numbers. You can spend a lot on a fancy British exhaust system and end up worse than stock. Lets see the dyno's (from those "Dyno Proven" adds), and back pressure data. Lets see air flow data! In all honesty, if you want performance you really need to do your homework (with real science). 

But if you just want something louder, well; then you are fine because that's what most of these things do. As for the OE "sport" exhausts? It's pathetic that an RS badged car is not fitted with this in the first place. I.e. total gimmick to get the "base" price down. But to be fair, you have to pay extra for a short-throw shifter on a ZR1 Corvette.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Marty said:


> Or how about you just cut open the standard exhaust and remove some material? Though until someone cuts open the sport muffler, we won't know exactly what they do to it...


 Still in the order/ allocation process.... dont have one I can cut open to find out, and the car available on the ground are all loaded to the tits with stuff I dont need... eg ($2300 nav system no longer cutting edge that is humbled by a tethered Ipad with google maps)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

sentari said:


> For both CAI and exhaust systems I find it silly that the manufacturers don't post legitimate before and after performance numbers. You can spend a lot on a fancy British exhaust system and end up worse than stock. Lets see the dyno's (from those "Dyno Proven" adds), and back pressure data. Lets see air flow data! In all honesty, if you want performance you really need to do your homework (with real science).
> 
> But if you just want something louder, well; then you are fine because that's what most of these things do. As for the OE "sport" exhausts? It's pathetic that an RS badged car is not fitted with this in the first place. I.e. total gimmick to get the "base" price down. But to be fair, you have to pay extra for a short-throw shifter on a ZR1 Corvette.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

sentari said:


> For both CAI and exhaust systems I find it silly that the manufacturers don't post legitimate before and after performance numbers. You can spend a lot on a fancy British exhaust system and end up worse than stock. Lets see the dyno's (from those "Dyno Proven" adds), and back pressure data. Lets see air flow data! In all honesty, if you want performance you really need to do your homework (with real science).


 Where's your proof that any mods make a car worse than stock?
Bold statement really lol
Most of the aftermarket exhausts clearly reduce back pressure.
Dyno runs on my car show significant improvements in spool up along with improved low and mid range torque.
Top line figures won't see a great impact as the oem turbo is at its limits at around 430bhp
It's kind of frustrating for someone to insinuate that no one has done their homework before spending their cash


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

It's not the consumer's responsibility to prove how bad something is. It's the responsibility of the manufacturer to prove how good their product is. Or it should be. 






jamiekip said:


> Where's your proof that any mods make a car worse than stock?
> Bold statement really lol
> Most of the aftermarket exhausts clearly reduce back pressure.
> Dyno runs on my car show significant improvements in spool up along with improved low and mid range torque.
> ...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you spoken to any of these manufacturers???


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm with Jamie on this one. I've done lots of modding over the years and never once did I do a performance mod without having data provided by the mfr that at least gave me an frame of reference for the expected improvement. Seriously, I can't think of 1.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Guess where this came from?


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Your all taking my comments too seriously. I've spoken to many performance companies. I have 2K worth of parts in my garage right now that did not live up to performance/dyno expectations. And for that I'm donating them to my local motor sports shop. 



jamiekip said:


> Have you spoken to any of these manufacturers???


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> Guess where this came from?


 hair cuttery? :laugh:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Guess where this came from?


 You didn't!!!!!! How 's the difference?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You didn't!!!!!! How 's the difference?


 Promise, it wasn't me (yet); it was some other brave soul from across the pond.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> Promise, it wasn't me (yet); it was some other brave soul from across the pond.


 What car is that from? Doesn't look like a TT-RS.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Marty said:


> What car is that from? Doesn't look like a TT-RS.


 The fellow converted a 2.0L TT into a quad tip exhaust. Additionally, I believe the same exhaust is used along the entire TT range, with slight modification here and there. It's a bloody shame if Audi is charging 1.5K for a slightly different sound and zero performance gain.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> The fellow converted a 2.0L TT into a quad tip exhaust. Additionally, I believe the same exhaust is used along the entire TT range, with slight modification here and there. It's a bloody shame if Audi is charging 1.5K for a slightly different sound and zero performance gain.


 Here's a shot of the RS compared to mkI...


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

wow, do you have a link to this thread? 

Would be interesting to talk to this guy about his project... I still have a nagging suspicion audi is charging ppl $1500 to remove half of their hair product filler from the stock muffler and painting the tips black.....


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Here's a shot of the RS compared to mkI...


 ^^^is this a sport exhaust? 



YYC Dubber said:


> wow, do you have a link to this thread?
> 
> Would be interesting to talk to this guy about his project... I still have a nagging suspicion audi is charging ppl $1500 to remove half of their hair product filler from the stock muffler and painting the tips black.....


 Not sure about cross posting...I'll PM it to you. 

My sneaking suspicion is the same. It wouldn't make much financial sense to do it any other way. IMO the TTRS should have come standard with tech and sport packages respectively; not crying over spilt beans, just observing. In time we will sleuth the truth out of the conundrum! 

All in all, exhaust selecting as a whole is an exercise in futility... a very complex and stressful event to say the least. Main points of interest are a) more power b) less weight c) sound d) decent price. The end goal is to find the most suitable exhaust, which exhibits all of the aforementioned qualities and more.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> ^^^is this a sport exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is the standard RS exhaust but is physically identical to the sport RS version. I appreciate your frustration. I'm very fortunate to be so close to AWE and working with them to develop the RS exhaust. It simply does everything well, sounds great in either mode and matches your driving style with a proper exhaust note, doesn't drone in the cabin in std mode, decouples exhaust tone choice from other S button functions and is built with impeccable quality and attention to detail.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That is the standard RS exhaust but is physically identical to the sport RS version. I appreciate your frustration. I'm very fortunate to be so close to AWE and working with them to develop the RS exhaust. It simply does everything well, sounds great in either mode and matches your driving style with a proper exhaust note, doesn't drone in the cabin in std mode, decouples exhaust tone choice from other S button functions and is built with impeccable quality and attention to detail.


 Believe me, it's on the short list...cannot wait to hear it live and in person!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Dear God (pick yours) please supply Dyno and back pressure data when done. If not, don't bother to post--unless it's audio only.




Black BeauTTy said:


> That is the standard RS exhaust but is physically identical to the sport RS version. I appreciate your frustration. I'm very fortunate to be so close to AWE and working with them to develop the RS exhaust. It simply does everything well, sounds great in either mode and matches your driving style with a proper exhaust note, doesn't drone in the cabin in std mode, decouples exhaust tone choice from other S button functions and is built with impeccable quality and attention to detail.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*factory exhaust*

factory systems are usually quiet and restrictive as well as overweight, on my 01 TT 225 Q i used the borla cat back, $725 del. better sound, much lighter, more performance and lifetime 304 stainless, installed in 1.5 hrs by me laying on garage floor, a labor of love!!!!


----------

